# Kennels/dog runs



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

Does anyone know anything about this kennel system?
Dog Kennels for Sale, Kennel Cages, Canine Kennels, AKC Kennels, Dog Runs | K9 Kennel Home

I'm looking for something affordable for now that is safe and gives Rey a little space when I have company over or need to go out, so she's not stuffed into a crate all the time.


----------



## Audsys (Jan 5, 2012)

I too would like to know about Kennels. I have a fenced yard but I always wonder if he could get out or one of the neighborhood kids comes in chasing a frisbee, I know my dog is gentle around people but you can never tell. He is out in the yard when we are home but confined to crate/house when we aren't there to supervise  I really hope I can find a good outdoor kennel so he can at least get some fresh air.


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

I watched the video... they look good.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

They sell kennels here at farm supply stores and dog food outlets for less than $300 - 10x10 chain link which is probably more than adequate. They come in panels that are preassembed and held together with fence clamps.

I think for that kind of use they are more than adequate and have used them off and on over the years. If you have an HOA, check. Some places they are not allowed.

I think minimum is 10x10 which should be fine for what you are describing. The nice thing about the chain link panels is you can expand if you decide to.

Dont forget anyhting you buy online is going to have freight charges and for something like that it willl be a lot more than standard UPS fees..


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

The shipping on the 8x14x6 was only $50. not bad...


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

I looked at some privacy fencing, but honestly I think Rey could pull the boards off if she was bored and she gets bored fast. lol Yes, I've seen the chain link panels at Tractor Supply, too, but I like how this kennel fencing is made to be less chew proof and less toehold for climbing (I also have coyote problems). Just kicking around ideas and I thought this looked good. I also like the bar on the bottom to discourage digging, though I'd still do bottom to underground hardware cloth or fence for a good foot because Rey missed her calling - excavation.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

I think welded wire kennels are the ultimate safest of them all.

Maybe I just have insane dogs but I have german shepherds who grab chainlink and pull it inwards twisting it and distorting it that they can then climb through it becomes so stretched. The welded wire hasn't give in a smidge. 

I have some of the Doc Bob Tractor Supply kennels that are 5x10

Just make sure you have some sort of a floor that the dog can't dig through. 

Horse stall mats are PERFECT for this


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> I think for that kind of use they are more than adequate and have used them off and on over the years. If you have an HOA, check. Some places they are not allowed.
> 
> I think minimum is 10x10 which should be fine for what you are describing. The nice thing about the chain link panels is you can expand if you decide to.
> 
> Dont forget anyhting you buy online is going to have freight charges and for something like that it willl be a lot more than standard UPS fees..


I've considered the cost of borrowing a truck, trailer, gas, etc. (I can't wait until I can get a truck!!!!) vs. shipping and I may come out even on shipping. I need minimum 6'. I like that the kennel link has 8' panels and large gates to get a mower in. Rey can jump over my head and I'm 5'4". Next thing is going to have to be pool wall guards; she stood up on the pool wall last night and barked at the leaves in the middle of the cover. Sheesh. I have a feeling I'm going to have a dog swimming in the "people pool" this summer if I'm not careful.

I don't know what a HOA is. I assume some government regulatory stuff? Not a problem where I live. I make jokes that I won't live anyplace where I can't shoot my shotgun in the air from my porch on New Years Eve.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

4TheDawgies said:


> I think welded wire kennels are the ultimate safest of them all.
> 
> Maybe I just have insane dogs but I have german shepherds who grab chainlink and pull it inwards twisting it and distorting it that they can then climb through it becomes so stretched. The welded wire hasn't give in a smidge.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that input. I can see Rey chewing the wire easily. And what a dog can chew out, a coyote can also chew in. Hmm, I didn't know Tractor Supply carried them. Will check that out, as well as the stall mats!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have seen some nice home-made kennels out of welded horse panels. They are only 5 feet though so you need to make up the difference. Nice heavy guage stuff.

Oh, yes the welded wire is by far the nicest for kennels. I was thinking overkill for just putting him out when company comes over for, I assume, a few hours......but if you can swing it, why not?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I knew that link looked familiar you might want to read this
WARNING!-DO NOT BUY ANYTHING FROM K9KENNELSTORE.COM - page 1 - German Shepherd Dog

Home Depot , you can buy 'sections',,I believe mine are 6x6, make your own size, comes with hardware to connect.

To bad ya don't live closer I'd sell you mine cheap The dogs haven't been in it a day in their life, mine is 12 x 12 .. I've had it for a long long time and it's never rusted out..


----------



## Tim Connell (Nov 19, 2010)

Here's a low cost option as long as your dogs are not wood eaters. 
I would put a cover on it- keeps your dogs in, and other animals out.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Check out your local fencing companies. I have found the best kennels there. With Minka I bought a heavy gauge welded wire kennel with a welded wire lid! Nobody climbing in or out. Then hubby built me a heavy duty insulated dog house. Minka only stayed in the kennel when nobody was home to be with her, which was usually no more than 6 hours a day on work days, tops. I love the kennel! She loves the kennel! It is safe yet she can look around and watch the cats etc. A stimulating, safe environment. Plus, she never learned bad house habits. This kennel cost me $400.00, and I didn't think it a bad price for what I was getting.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

4TheDawgies said:


> I think welded wire kennels are the ultimate safest of them all.
> 
> Maybe I just have insane dogs but I have german shepherds who grab chainlink and pull it inwards twisting it and distorting it that they can then climb through it becomes so stretched. The welded wire hasn't give in a smidge.
> 
> ...


My chain link kennels have been in use for years now and no dog has pulled them in wards twisting them or distorting them nor climbing through because they are stretched, but they are 9 gage wire, where a lot of chain link kennels are 13 gage. 13 gage is flimsy, especially if it was put together out of a box by amateurs who do not have the proper tools like a fence puller. I know this because my first attempt was done this way and that kennel was a disaster. 

I cover them with 11 gage wire 2x4 inch rectangular wire. Never had a climber, but don't want to risk it.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

Ok, so this week's chore between classes, work and dogs is finding a strong kennel for Rey to stretch out in when people are over or when I'm going to be out more than a couple of hours. Wood privacy fence is out. Yesterday, I took her and Buddy on an extended adventure walk on my acreage and she discovered a mouse nest under a pile of old wood. She dug the edges, then when a log was in her way, she simply chomped down and pulled it off the pile in a mouse nest finding frenzy. She can dig a 6" hole in about 2 seconds. It's actually quite amazing and amusing to watch. She's going to require heavy fencing and underground fencing/barrier. The longer I have this dog, the more potential I see her in. She's a pain in the you-know-what right now but when she's more trained I think she may turn out to be an awesome dog.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I like Behlen kennels. I don't know as I'd trust that diamond pattern or the big gap at the top.
We have never had a dog escape these, if they have a top. 

Complete Kennel 10' x 10' x 6', Club Kennels - Gray 17141323103

The top can be a chain link panel, btw, there's not as much stress on it as if it was a wall or door. 
You just put a tarp on top then, and you're good to go.


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

I got mine at Tractor Supply. It is a heavy duty Tartar kennel. Price was reasonable. Really like it. The roof is my next project.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

4TheDawgies said:


> I think welded wire kennels are the ultimate safest of them all.
> 
> Maybe I just have insane dogs but I have german shepherds who grab chainlink and pull it inwards twisting it and distorting it that they can then climb through it becomes so stretched. The welded wire hasn't give in a smidge.
> 
> ...


When I move into my own home (I rent an apartment at the moment) I plan on making a few kennels like this indoors instead of having the wire/material crates around the house.

One can dream...


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> I have seen some nice home-made kennels out of welded horse panels. They are only 5 feet though so you need to make up the difference. Nice heavy guage stuff.
> 
> Oh, yes the welded wire is by far the nicest for kennels. I was thinking overkill for just putting him out when company comes over for, I assume, a few hours......but if you can swing it, why not?


This is what we are doing to update our kennels. We currently have the Doc Bob kennels. But we are currently updating using welded horse panels and steel piping for the frame. 
I am so excited to see the finished product. 

The Dog Bob's we are going to connect to make large runs outdoors when we no longer need them indoors. 




selzer said:


> My chain link kennels have been in use for years now and no dog has pulled them in wards twisting them or distorting them nor climbing through because they are stretched, but they are 9 gage wire, where a lot of chain link kennels are 13 gage. 13 gage is flimsy, especially if it was put together out of a box by amateurs who do not have the proper tools like a fence puller. I know this because my first attempt was done this way and that kennel was a disaster.
> 
> I cover them with 11 gage wire 2x4 inch rectangular wire. Never had a climber, but don't want to risk it.


Then you are lucky. I have solid panels of chainlink that I use. I also have construction workers in the family who know how to put chainlink together. We have a come along that we stretched the chainlink with and did a fine job. The dogs have still managed to distort the chainlink.

I have two outdoor 20x6 runs that have held up for about 5 months now. I see spots the dogs have bit down on the chain link but haven't completely distorted it. 
The biting usually comes from a dog under strict rest from an injury, or in heat having to be separated and playing fetch on the property while they are in the kennel. 

The kennels seem to last longer now that I've opted to keep them indoors while anything enticing is on the outside of the fence so they don't have the desire to do so. 
But one of my dogs no matter what will chew on wires she can get her mouth around because she hates being confined. Whether its behind a door in a house, in a crate, or in a kennel. 

I've tried the out of box kennels once. Even properly stretched it lasted a couple hours.



elisabeth_00117 said:


> When I move into my own home (I rent an apartment at the moment) I plan on making a few kennels like this indoors instead of having the wire/material crates around the house.
> 
> One can dream...


This is basically the set up I have now except not actually in the house its in a building right next to our house. I have a horse stable I transformed into a climate controlled dog kennel. We have two 10x10 horse stalls turned into kennels. Then on the other side we put in 5x5 welded wire kennels to use instead of small crates.
So we rotate dogs that get to come inside, or go to work with me, or get to play in an outside kennel for a few hours, or stay inside on poor weather. 

then everyone gets to sleep in their comfortable kennel at night. 

Its a pretty great set up that I am happy with.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I would love a setup like that!

I only plan on having a few dogs at one time but I would love to be able to give them some space like that in the house. 

If I remember correctly, Lynn has something like that or did when Laos was younger. I really like the concept because god knows I won't be able to have Zeffie out and about by herself for a long while...lol.


----------

